# mantids molting



## Adamski (May 3, 2005)

Hi

yesterday my mantids molted and i noticed that when they came out of their old skin they were very fat and much bigger than when their skin began hardening about half an hour afterwards. Is this normal, do they pump up their abdomens to push out of the old skin?


----------



## Macano (May 3, 2005)

Yes it's normal. They are bigger for a little while after the molt, then shrink some as they dry out and harden.


----------

